# Avant Or Saloon....Updated!



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

*Which do you prefer*​
RS4 Saloon2351.11%RS4 Avant2248.89%


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dealer is trying to find me a RS4 saloon...I think i may have left my spurr of the moment impulse to late...However they say that Avants are still available. However its alot of money to spend on your second choice. What do you guys think.

Also colour opinions ive narrowed it down to Black, Sprint Blue and Grey. Do like the Green but suspect it to be harder to sell in the future.


----------



## jake_Cardiff (Dec 21, 2005)

Standard A4 i prefer the avant.

However RS4 I prefer the saloon


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I do like the Avant but i dont need the space plus ive only just turned 30 with no wife no kids and no dogs...So i think the Avant is still alittle old for me. I think the saloon fits my personality better  . However the dealer is saying that the entire allocation for the saloon has been met. But im not sure if they just mean that their franchise allocation has been met or all Audi UK has. Next 6 or so hours is killing me with the waiting. Not sure if ill be getting much sleep tonight. :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw a gleaming black saloon RS4 in Swansea Audi last time I was there.....sitting in the showroom with a big sold sign on it.....looked awesome m8......SALOON SALOON SALOON!!!! 

Dave 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Have a look around rs246.com you'll find there are actually cars available from people's experiences on there.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I saw a German registered black RS4 saloon in Portland Place last week. Absolutely stunning. 

I think I'd go for the Avant as IMO it looks meaner than the saloon.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Avant carries on the tradition of previous RS models better, IMHO... 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cab. (Which would rather suit eh Jamie? ;-) ).


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Cab. (Which would rather suit eh Jamie? ;-) ).


boom boom!

I'd go Avant every time - and in a dark grey


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dealer has just phoned me their group has none left...Theve been trying a few other dealers without luck... [smiley=furious3.gif] Really pissed off as i really want one....a few options available...Either have a ex-demo....Or put a deposit down as rumour has it they may release a another limited run next year.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Listers Coventry had one in their showroom a couple of weeks ago. Saloon, Sprint Blue, for sale. Probably gone now though, but worth a try anyway? :? 02476 675 675


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just called Amersham Audi....No joy there either. Bollox Bolox Bollox.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Just called Amersham Audi....No joy there either. Bollox Bolox Bollox.


Did you try Maidstone ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Stirling audi had a grey one in the showroom last Wednesday when I was in.

Maybe it's good that you can't act on impulse - you may regret it (until you drive it again that is!)

Have you looked at any other cars that circa Â£50k may buy you aswell? Don't know if I would have an audi with that sort of money to spend. :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Saloon [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Just called Amersham Audi....No joy there either. Bollox Bolox Bollox.
> ...


Just spoke to them...They havnt got any for this year. But strangely are taking orders for next year. :? So much for only 500 being built..Unless they are lying and just want me to put a deposit down.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

slg said:


> Stirling audi had a grey one in the showroom last Wednesday when I was in.
> 
> Maybe it's good that you can't act on impulse - you may regret it (until you drive it again that is!)
> 
> Have you looked at any other cars that circa Â£50k may buy you aswell? Don't know if I would have an audi with that sort of money to spend. :wink:


No regrets.Except i didnt put an order in earlier.

Yes have looked at other cars...The RS4 ticks all my boxes.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok going to put deposit down...In the hope that i either get a cancellation order or Audi do another run...Which the rumour seems to be after phoning a ton of Dealers that Audi will be doing it.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Personally, I prefer the look of the avant. As Tim points out, it carries on the RS tradition too.

If I was buying, I'd order in either spirit blue, avus or kingfisher (an "exclusive" colour, so +Â£1800) - all with silver nappa leather.

Do tell what you decide. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

In that case, a very tentative welcome to the V8 club. Nice though it is, its not QUITE an upgrade enough for me to consider a direct swap 

But I'm certain you'll love it - you've certainly seemed happy with the S4 and RS6s you've seen at various meets


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jonno said:


> Personally, I prefer the look of the avant. As Tim points out, it carries on the RS tradition too.
> 
> If I was buying, I'd order in either spirit blue, avus or kingfisher (an "exclusive" colour, so +Â£1800) - all with silver nappa leather.
> 
> Do tell what you decide. 8)


I love the silver nappa..However you cant have the bucket seat option...And even though its just a gimmick...Feeling the bucket seats tighten up around you when you press the little S button on the steering wheel is 8)

Tim ......Thaks mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... forum&f=35

Discussions on cancelled orders

Fontain's have one and check the Sunday Times Motoring section classifieds.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I love the silver nappa..However you cant have the bucket seat option...And even though its just a gimmick...Feeling the bucket seats tighten up around you when you press the little S button on the steering wheel is 8)


Agree re buckets - but its worth asking Audi Uk/AG as usually, if you pay enough, they'll do it for you.
There used to be a guy on here with the only Ferrari Red S3 - he bought the Rosso Corsa paint direct and got Audi to spray it at the factory....so anything is possible (but needs you to find the right person to ask and Â£Â£)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jamie - can I be the voice of reason?

Have you thought this through?
Have you worked out the cost of ownership?
How long will you keep it?
Haven't you got anything better to do with Â£50+k?

In my opinion it's overpriced and will have poor residuals. I think in a couple of years there will be some bargains.

Sure it's fast and fun but will you use it?

If you go for it I wish you the very best and I'm sure you'll be thrilled but I think money on a track toy plus a nice road car (such as you have) is the way to go.

Perhaps I'm just jealous that I'm not so cavalier with Â£50k. :roll: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. It's gonna depreciate enough already. Even if you prefer the saloon the avant make much better financial sense.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.p.s. Have you followed up on Omen's RS246 suggestion? You could get one if you really want one or are you toying with the idea?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. It's gonna depreciate enough already. Even if you prefer the saloon the avant make much better financial sense.


If they restrict supply, it won't depreciate like an S4 does... :lol:

Come to think of it, the S4 will become THE status symbol. An overt display of wealth. Only owned by people who can afford to lose money hand over fist... second only to S6 and RS6 ownership (where they didn't limit numbers...)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mine's cost about Â£10k over two years and that will slow down. The RS4 is likely to lose Â£10k in the first year (much higher start price). If it was like the old RS4 with limited supply I'd agree but they won't limit it. They'll sell as many as they can....and once they have they'll bring out an RS4+ and then they'll all depreciate coz the new B8 A4 will come out making them all look old.

Just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Mine's cost about Â£10k over two years and that will slow down. The RS4 is likely to lose Â£10k in the first year (much higher start price). If it was like the old RS4 with limited supply I'd agree but they won't limit it. They'll sell as many as they can....and once they have they'll bring out an RS4+ and then they'll all depreciate coz the new B8 A4 will come out making them all look old.
> 
> Just my opinion. :wink:


Initially, you might have been right, but I think its degenerated into callous jealousy now. :wink:

I wonder what mine is worth? I think I've lost about Â£11k in 18 months, and am hoping that settles down to an Â£18k loss over 3 years. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No jealousy (although sometimes I do regret being sensible!) Kate told me to order one about 6-9 months ago. Cash in the bank etc but I decided it's not worth it given what I/we currently drive.

Is an RS4 worth yours and mine together? Add up both our depreciation and that's what it'll hit you with.

In the other thread Jamie say's he'd buy an Aston instead of the RS4 cab as it's his dream car. I'd do that instead. For the extra Â£5k it seems a no brainer especially if the RS4's seem too old for him and he doesn't need the practicality.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Listen to Scotty, he talks much sense.

Or clicky clicky this and buy it :twisted:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scavenger said:



> Or clicky clicky this and buy it :twisted:


Â£59,995


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Absofeckinglutely fecking crazy fecking money!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

and it will be worth about Â£40-45k in a year with about Â£5k in running costs in that year.

These cars are serious money, not a decision to be taking lightly.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Paying an extra Â£9995 over list price  and as for that sat-nav system thats the same as mine in the sloggy old tdi Q


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Jamie what are you playing at?

Get a GT3.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok listened to the voices of reason......And nope hasnt changed my mind. As the salesman said today that ive always been asking about them since i bought my first TT. He always thought id end up with one but not straight away. I have the means and yes i am being cavilier with my money. But i am a person that as soon as he likes something and has the money to pay for it. I just have to have it.

Valid point Scotty about having a nice car now with my QS. However ive taken the RS4 out again today before i signed. Getting back into the QS just doesnt do anything for me now at all...Always wanted a RS4 and wasnt disapointed with it. I truly love the car and it is believe it or not only second on my dream list behind the Aston. After owning the RS4 that maybe my next step. Also i never said the Saloon was to old for me. Just the Avant as nice as it is. Still reminds me of "Dad". If i had kids then it would be a different story and ill buy a A4 DTM or something similier. But i have no kids and have no plans on having any....for the moment...Plus i think id need a partner for that  .

OK this is how it stands with ordering. As everyone knows the allocation has been completed. However rumours are going round all the dealerships i called today that they will do another run on the RS4. If that doesnt happen. I'm told any cancelled ordersthat come their way i will have first option on them. They have 2 at the moment that they think may cancel. Worst case..Which i have agreed to. Is their MD's Demo. Which isnt used for test drives. Obviously be cheaper plus they will give me full 3 year warranty plus other bits and bobs . Not ideal but considering it isnt for dealers to blast around. Not that bothered.

Ok if they do another run on the RS4 my spec is...

Phantom Black
Matt Ali Inlays
Tech Pack (Tried getting that for free...Didnt work)
Sports Suspension
Auto Boot lid
Cool box
Tracker Monitor.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Jamie
Take it you've not seen http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... ic&t=52609

and
http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNp ... ic&t=52513

Might be worth a call?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

omen666 said:


> http://www.rs246.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewforum&f=35
> 
> Discussions on cancelled orders


Jonno, from earlier....

Jamie, there is more than one franchise chain, don't think they are doing you any favours/loyalty

If you want one they are available


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No i didnt see it. Well until now. However ive done it now and i know i can change it. But its easier for me to do it this way. Plus i know i shouldnt feel the need to be loyal to them. However i am...thats is one of my biggest traits...Fair enough they wont really care, but i have built up a good relationship with my dealer. I know they have a obligation to me no matter where i buy my car. It's just the way i am. I dont like salesmen at the best of times. But i get on with mine. He knows me and i know him well enough now. So i dont get the bullshit off him like you normally get from a salesman that doesnt know you. Obviously he may try and spin a tale from time to time. But you know when hes being straight up and when he isnt. My order is in now and i know they will get me a car. It actually suits me because i was looking at the end of the year, early next. And that is the timescale they are giving me. So its no biggy. Not knowing the exact date is the only thing bugging me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I knew you was mad but I didn't realise how mad!

Good luck to you. I guess I'll have to look out for fares increasing again! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> I knew you was mad but I didn't realise how mad!
> 
> Good luck to you. I guess I'll have to look out for fares increasing again! :roll:


Is ok ill do a discount for fellow A4 owners :wink:  Disclaimer....Only to those who i know and like 

I'm not mad just impulsive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Impulsive is having an extra pudding.

Laying down Â£50k+ on a car with high running costs and high depreciation.......ohhhhh just make sure you enjoy it! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Impulsive is having an extra pudding.
> 
> Laying down Â£50k+ on a *family* car with high running costs and high depreciation.......ohhhhh just make sure you enjoy it! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Impulsive is having an extra pudding.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Impulsive is having an extra pudding.
> 
> Laying down Â£50k+ on a car with high running costs and high depreciation.


Yes yes i know that. But am i bovvered


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jamie - have you knocked up a few women and need to take all the kids out quickly? Why else get an A4 saloon?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Jamie - have you knocked up a few women and need to take all the kids out quickly? Why else get an A4 saloon?


I think he's going to claim the VAT back, as with 4 doors (especially in black) it'll look a lot like a taxi.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie - have you knocked up a few women and need to take all the kids out quickly? Why else get an A4 saloon?
> ...


Scotty thats actually pretty accurate.

Tim i was tempted...Esp when i see the Yellow option


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So this is the Essex equivalent of the 'ring taxi.

Jamie shall know be known as "Schmitz" :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Tim i was tempted...Esp when i see the Yellow option


I loved the old yellow RS4. defo my favourite colour...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> So this is the Essex equivalent of the 'ring taxi.
> 
> Jamie shall know be known as "Schmitz" :lol:


With a Essex slapper accent...Not good at German accents


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Think this thru Jamie. I am impulsive too, but experience has taught me that sometime you just have to use your head and not your heart.

If you are happy to effectively spend Â£20-30k over the next 12-18 months for a nice time driving then go for it. But consider this, would you be happy getting Â£20k from your savings or company and putting it in a bin and walking away? Because that is what you'll affectively be doing.

As you have the 'track bug' and you want a fast 4 people car, why not buy a used M3 and Elise and then have the fun on the road you want, and get a proper track experience when you go on trackdays?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I am surprised that so many of you are putting him off.

I know we all learn from our mistakes etc, but someone has to buy new cars or there'd never be any sold.

Personally, I wouldn't do it, but then I wouldn't spunk a load of money on modifying a TT, for example, and effectively wasting it there.

Of course you will take a massive hit on it if you sell it quickly, it just sounds more scary because 30% of 50k is a lot more than 30% of 26k...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> and it will be worth about Â£40-45k in a year with about Â£5k in running costs in that year.
> 
> These cars are serious money, not a decision to be taking lightly.




F*cking hell! (and that's saying something from sombody who bought a brand spanking new TVR!)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Good on ya, fella. You only live once. What's Â£50k over a lifetime!? :lol:

(I probably would have waited a year, and saved Â£10k. :roll: )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> I am surprised that so many of you are putting him off.
> 
> I know we all learn from our mistakes etc, but someone has to buy new cars or there'd never be any sold.
> 
> ...


 :lol: I was thinking that...But i have the money to waste and i want to waste it on a RS4 so Tally-Ho


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Good luck with the hunt for a car Jamie (sounds like you have your mind set on one), can see why though and I only had a passenger ride!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well it seems your one determined man Jamie.

Hope my posts didn't seem too negative, I was trying to balance the enthuasim as its a whole load of dosh and its best to be sure.

Good luck, look forward to exchanging pax laps at a track sometime in the future.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that so many of you are putting him off.
> ...


You could waste it on me if you like 

Good luck to you Jamie - can't wait to hear that screaming past the pub at Kneesworth :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Sorry Paul i want to waste it on something better looking :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Cheers Mate :-*


----------

